# Wine tasting in Bristol



## WasGeri (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where you can go for wine tasting evenings in Bristol, now that Harveys have closed down?

I really fancy going to one.


----------



## easy g (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw there was a wine tasting course at The Folkhouse this term


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 26, 2005)

Really? I might check that out - although I'm not sure if it's such a good idea for me to sign up, as I will be staggering home pissed every week, probably!


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where you can go for wine tasting evenings in Bristol, now that Harveys have closed down?
> 
> I really fancy going to one.



Is that Harveys in Denmark Street you are talking about?   I used to enjoy going there for a meal and a drink when I could afford it.

If you are in to the odd tipple, what about enquiring about a club that might have the right age group?


----------



## easy g (Sep 27, 2005)

I suggest the Wheeltappers and Shunters....

reckon those 2 would fit in nicely there


----------



## Hollis (Sep 27, 2005)

Local colleges often do them - they do in London anyway..


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> Is that Harveys in Denmark Street you are talking about?   I used to enjoy going there for a meal and a drink when I could afford it.?



Never eaten in there, but got very drunk on a wine tasting evening sometime in the 1980s!




			
				FruitandNut said:
			
		

> If you are in to the odd tipple, what about enquiring about a club that might have the right age group?



Hmmm...I'm not really sure that I want to hang about with the type of other people who might be into wine tasting!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I'm not really sure that I want to hang about with the type of other people who might be into wine tasting!




The people on my classes were a mixture of wine anoraks, couples looking to 'do something together' and ageing pissheads. Not much wine snobbery tbh - otherwise they wouldn't have been seen dead on the course.


----------

